# White Line Disease



## skint1 (21 May 2014)

My 18yo mare has been suffering for the last month with bruising of the sole and abscess after abscess on her left front foot.  I called the vet again,( she has seen vet and farrier a lot in the last month) , and they've diagnosed white line disease, vet feels with correct management my mare will be fine, I have resisted the urge to google so, would anyone like to share advice about treatment/management and that kind of thing?


----------



## skint1 (21 May 2014)

I googled it in the end, some good info out there, but thanks anyway


----------



## amandap (21 May 2014)

skint1 said:



			My 18yo mare has been suffering for the last month with bruising of the sole and abscess after abscess on her left front foot.  I called the vet again,( she has seen vet and farrier a lot in the last month) , and they've diagnosed white line disease, vet feels with correct management my mare will be fine, I have resisted the urge to google so, would anyone like to share advice about treatment/management and that kind of thing?
		
Click to expand...

What did the vet recommend?

WLD can be linked to excess sugars in the diet, metabolic issues and or mineral imbalance/deficiency or excess of particular minerals. Repeated abscessing the same. 
http://forageplus.co.uk/abscesses-and-poor-hoof-quality/

ps. It can be complicated by pathogens invading the compromised white line.


----------



## skint1 (21 May 2014)

They recommended that we poultice the foot and clean it out, she mentioned a product called Clean Tracks but also said Milton Steriliser fluid would do the same, farrier has to be involved to ensure all he infection gets dug out, then once the infection has healed it has to be sort of sealed off and protected.  I didn't really take it all in, the farrier is going to call me with an action plan.


----------



## amandap (21 May 2014)

Clean trax is very good (and safe) but you need long soaking boots and a long soak. This will deal with the infection but you need to address diet as well ime. It will have to grow out so expect it to take a bit of time to resolve it.


----------



## sunleychops (21 May 2014)

http://www.stromsholm.co.uk/swans-anti-bac-450-p.asp

That stuff is fantastic


----------



## Scatterbrain (21 May 2014)

My farrier discovered white line disease in a rear hoof of one of my horses just the other day there. I've never encountered this before. The only change I've made in the last few months is to graze some sheep in my paddocks and the farrier reckons the bacteria from their droppings may have caused it? 
He's dug out the area, packed the hole with cotton wool soaked with hydrogen peroxide and shod as per normal. I've to spray under the shoe with Osmond's Bactakil twice weekly and he'll reassess at his next shoeing. 
I hope this is the correct procedure to treat it? Time will tell I guess.


----------



## deb_l222 (21 May 2014)

Hmmm my favourite subject.........

It's all going to depend on how far the hoof wall has separated as to how well your mare will recover without surgical intervention.  

I've had two years of nightmare now with my boy.  Two surgeries and misdiagnosis from vets which has resulted in the poor lad being left untreated for longer than necessary. 

If it is white line disease, the infection won't be an abscess in the normal sense of the word, it will be the lamini itself that has become infected, which can compromise the pedal bone (as in my lad's case). 

I would suggest you get 'expert' advice, as in a hospital specialist vet as they deal with this stuff day in day out, unlike a regular vet.


----------



## skint1 (21 May 2014)

thank you everyone for your responses, sounds like i need a soaking boot and some anti-bac, the vet didn't specify (that I recall) how often I should change the poultice (daily I would assume) or at what point I should change from a wet to dry poultice, or how often I should soak it? How often would you recommend?

Deb- how awful for you and your horse, and must have been incredibly frustrating for you. Should I ask for the vet to ex ray or scan? Or a referral to a hospital vet? How to tell the extent of it?   Has your boy recovered now?

I've made her a pen in the field to restrict her movement and grass intak  as she was going nuts in her box alone and there isn't always horses available to stay in with her. The vet said it was ok to do that but that she'd recover faster in a box (providing she would've kept still) 

My YO has made her the most incredible boot to keep her foot clean, but it wouldn't be any good to soak. This evening she seemed a lot more comfortable, I guess the pressure on the internal parts of her foot has been eased somewhat.


----------



## amandap (22 May 2014)

skint1 said:



			thank you everyone for your responses, sounds like i need a soaking boot and some anti-bac, the vet didn't specify (that I recall) how often I should change the poultice (daily I would assume) or at what point I should change from a wet to dry poultice, or how often I should soak it? How often would you recommend?

I've made her a pen in the field to restrict her movement and grass intak  as she was going nuts in her box alone and there isn't always horses available to stay in with her. The vet said it was ok to do that but that she'd recover faster in a box (providing she would've kept still) 

My YO has made her the most incredible boot to keep her foot clean, but it wouldn't be any good to soak. This evening she seemed a lot more comfortable, I guess the pressure on the internal parts of her foot has been eased somewhat.
		
Click to expand...

I take it the poultice is for the abscess? I haven't poulticed for years since a vet dug one, so perhaps check with the vet as to what they advise.

If you are going to go with cleantrax to soak it has very strict instructions as to how much water to add - 1 gallon (it is in US gallon so don't forget to convert!) and it requires a boot that goes more or less to the knee to prevent slopping as well as contain the quantity. Here''s some info and a pic of the type of boot needed.  http://www.equinepodiatrysupplies.co.uk/Hoof-Treatments
A 30-45 minute soak is recommended so your horse must be able to stand (with hay obviously) calmly for this. The odd step is ok I've found but be aware some horses may panic if they feel the fluid sloshing when they move.

I am a cleantrax convert but have used a weak milton solution (20 mins soak) in the past with good effect and with tyre inner tube as a boot! 

Turnout as you have done will help imo as it encourages circulation and most of all reduces stress for horses like yours.


----------



## Alyth (22 May 2014)

I am quite surprised to read about abcesses being linked to wld.. aka seedy toe?  I have always been able to control seedy toe by cleaning with hydrogen peroxide, opening up the area a little to allow air to penetrate (the pathogens are anaerobic) and then packing with copper sulphate dissolved in Vaseline...as the hoof grows and is trimmed the damage grows out....


----------



## deb_l222 (22 May 2014)

Sorry for delay in replying, been away with work for a few days. 

To be honest my lad's case was extreme but it didn't start out that way.  I guess what I'm saying is, follow what your 'normal' vet is saying as this may well be enough to sort it out but if the abscess / infection doesn't go away then seek a specialist referral. 

I won't bore you to death with my story as it goes on and on and on and on but in my case things were made more complicated as they found two keratomas in the hoof, which shifted the focus away from the real problem, the white line disease.  He now has some necrosis of the pedal bone, from the repeated infections. 

Anyway, yes the lad is fine now.  Had another surgery in February of this year.  Re-sected the hoof all the way up to healthy tissue and all the way to the bone (like I say extreme) but he's sound, happy, back in the field (which is nothing short of a miracle). 

What caused it?  Being barefoot, being very heavy (800kg), very wet weather and the decision of YO to cover paths in teeny tiny bits of grit.  Have moved yards and he will never not be shod again.


----------



## amandap (23 May 2014)

Alyth said:



			I am quite surprised to read about abcesses being linked to wld.. aka seedy toe?  I have always been able to control seedy toe by cleaning with hydrogen peroxide, opening up the area a little to allow air to penetrate (the pathogens are anaerobic) and then packing with copper sulphate dissolved in Vaseline...as the hoof grows and is trimmed the damage grows out....
		
Click to expand...

I have also dealt with WLD in a similar way but have found that unless I also address diet, problems tend to recurr unless the lamina/white line is healthy and well connected in the rest of the hoof. 

I do think recurrent abscessing is a sign the hoof/hooves are not healthy and diet is a fundamental to health. 

As this horse has both problems I do think diet is very probably a factor in both.

ps. Being barefoot shouldn't/doesn't cause WLD.


----------



## Pipkin (23 May 2014)

Alyth said:



			I am quite surprised to read about abcesses being linked to wld.. aka seedy toe?  I have always been able to control seedy toe by cleaning with hydrogen peroxide, opening up the area a little to allow air to penetrate (the pathogens are anaerobic) and then packing with copper sulphate dissolved in Vaseline...as the hoof grows and is trimmed the damage grows out....
		
Click to expand...

This, one of mine was diagnosed with it last autumn, (farrier said due to ground coniditons) he dug out, i kept clean with sole cleanse, sprayed it with foot master and then plugged with artimud from red horse products, damage grew out within 2 trims.
There is a gel called White lightening which is meant to be good, I never used it as kept mare shod, is meant to be fab stuff


----------



## amandap (23 May 2014)

Packing will depend on what the vet and farrier decide to do, you can't pack a resected hoof as the wall has gone. It would have to be dressed.
I have found packing and disinfection works well to keep infection at bay.


----------



## Vanha12 (23 May 2014)

Farrier found this in my mare a few years ago.  She was stabled most of the time and I used neat hibiscrub every day for a month and it all cleared up.


----------



## skint1 (23 May 2014)

I wonder if I am misunderstanding something then(, if abscessing isn't consistent with WLD), my mare's symptoms began with a stone bruise about a month ago, this was treated and cleared up fairly quickly, then about 2 weeks ago she began to get a bit footy on stony ground so I restricted her but this didn't help and she became very sore with  bruising and abscesses on the sole of her foot, her soles are flat and soft and the general quality of the hoof is poor. This is despite a year of Formula4Feet and  regular farriery. 

My mare is shod, I don't think I could cope with trying to take her barefoot at this stage. I can't get hold of CleanTrax easily (have ordered some and the boot) so I have begun to tub her foot in a Milton Solution.  She is a lot more comfortable in her paddock but still quite ouchy on the yard. 

eta- as part of this exercise I am reconsidering her diet, currently she has formula4feet, Hifi Lite and a bit of FastFibre or QuikBeet, she has Equine America Airways and also PremierflexPlus and Tumeric.  The vet has suggested EA HoofPowerPlus, I really thought F4F was the answer as believe it or not her hooves are better than they were when I bought her, but I guess not enough. 

I am worried that if her symptoms are not consistent with WLD there is something else there that is being missed


----------



## Beausmate (23 May 2014)

Might have missed it, but what is she eating?  Have you considered testing for Cushings?


----------



## amandap (23 May 2014)

skint1 said:



			I wonder if I am misunderstanding something then(, if abscessing isn't consistent with WLD), my mare's symptoms began with a stone bruise about a month ago, this was treated and cleared up fairly quickly, then about 2 weeks ago she began to get a bit footy on stony ground so I restricted her but this didn't help and she became very sore with  bruising and abscesses on the sole of her foot, her soles are flat and soft and the general quality of the hoof is poor. This is despite a year of Formula4Feet and  regular farriery. 

My mare is shod, I don't think I could cope with trying to take her barefoot at this stage. I can't get hold of CleanTrax easily (have ordered some and the boot) so I have begun to tub her foot in a Milton Solution.  She is a lot more comfortable in her paddock but still quite ouchy on the yard. 

eta- as part of this exercise I am reconsidering her diet, currently she has formula4feet, Hifi Lite and a bit of FastFibre or QuikBeet, she has Equine America Airways and also PremierflexPlus and Tumeric.  The vet has suggested EA HoofPowerPlus, I really thought F4F was the answer as believe it or not her hooves are better than they were when I bought her, but I guess not enough. 

I am worried that if her symptoms are not consistent with WLD there is something else there that is being missed
		
Click to expand...

WLD is a poor white line where infection is present and there is usually a cavity between the hoof wall and sole when debris is cleaned out. You will probably not be able to see it with a shoe on. The only time I have known it cause lameness is when bigger stones get wedged in the cavity. I am wondering if the thin, sensitive soles are the cause of pain. Thin soles are prone to bruising which can lead to sole abscess. 

One possible problem with shoeing and thin soles is if the farrier is cutting sole at each shoeing and also the bony column is not supported by a shoe only the hoof wall, so the weight of the horse is bearing down on an unsupported thin sole. Here's a brief article giving some pointers about thin soles.
http://www.hoofrehab.com/WhyThinSoles.html

As above PPID (Cushings) is something to consider with thin soles not responding to diet changes.
Soaking wont help the thin soles but it will help WLD. Perhaps you need to ask your vet for clarifiation. WLD does not = thin soles but they can occur at the same time in one hoof.


----------



## skint1 (23 May 2014)

Thanks so much amandap,  I think I need to talk to my farrier about this, he is coming out on Monday. I'm really stuck because the abscess is still draining away, but soaking it isn't going to help this other, potentially worse, problem.

 Vet and farrier advise (currently)  that once abscess is cleared I am to start painting her soles with antibac to harden them up and also rub cornucrescene on the coronet band, and also get a new supplement, all of which is fine, hopefully the farrier will have other ideas.  She is sore on the yard, even with a big, thick, padded boot on.  It could be that now the sole is even softer, the bruising has yet to heal, she has 2 big holes in her foot , or perhaps something worse is happening right under our eyes. 

One thing I have noticed since I've been poulticing and soaking, and perhaps I need a photo to explain is that there is now a black line all the way around the edge of the hoof, could this be debris coming out? 

No one has mentioned the possibility of Cushings, but I would not be adverse to having her tested.


----------



## amandap (23 May 2014)

skint1 said:



			One thing I have noticed since I've been poulticing and soaking, and perhaps I need a photo to explain is that there is now a black line all the way around the edge of the hoof, could this be debris coming out?
		
Click to expand...

Is the shoe off on that hoof? 

Sub solar absesses are very sore and can take a while for soreness to resolve. 

I don't think the cause of solar absess is likely to be WLD, bruising is more likely. If the absess is extensive the sole can peel off at a later date when new sole has grown underneath, a bit like a blister.


----------



## skint1 (23 May 2014)

Thanks again for replying!  I am sorry to take so much of your time, but have found the info here very useful.

The shoe is off, been off for the last week as she had come up lame , started off with bruising, foot was wrapped to protect it,  over weekend her discomfort increased so I called the vet who found an abscess, she seemed no better so vet came again and dug out a deep hole by her toe- she considered the overall health of the hoof to be poor and this is when WLD got mentioned. This second hole does seem overall to have made her more comfortable in the field, I guess I was hoping to see a massive and quick  improvement to her comfort (as I have with my other horses when they've had abscesses) but it makes sense that if hers is extensive it may take some time.

 I am anxious for her, if I may be sentimental she is my best bud and I hate to see her in pain (though she seems happy enough in herself) I  think I've let her down and want to ensure she gets appropriate treatment.


----------



## amandap (23 May 2014)

If the shoe is off (sorry if I missed that earlier) then the black line sounds like a 'dirty' white line round the hoof if it runs next to the hoof wall. 
Is this the only hoof with thin sole?
Did the vet consider an  X Ray?

I'm sorry I got muddled, Alyth understood clearer than I did!


----------



## skint1 (23 May 2014)

]
	
	
		
		
	


	





Here is a photo, it's a bit rubbish as it is hard to hold a mobile phone and a hoof at the same time      The hoof is wet as it was taken in the middle of her tubbing session. 

The vet hasn't really said much but the farrier has said to paint all the soles with antibac, he is coming Monday so hopefully he'll give me some more guidance then. 

And I am sorry, as I have been a bit wordy in my descriptions, I have found everyone's input very useful, plenty to think about


----------



## amandap (23 May 2014)

The hoof looks as if it has been trimmed severely and looks very weak. I would suggest you consider a new hoof care professional and a careful support and then rehab program. 
I know you don't feel barefoot is an option but I have to say that, going by that hoof, a break from shoes under experienced professional care would be a very good move imho.
I am sorry if this sounds brutal but I also can't see how that hoof could be shod anyway for a while, there's so little wall left to try and put a nail in. x


----------



## _HP_ (24 May 2014)

Has your vet/farrier ruled out laminitis and rotation?
The dark area between the point of the frog and the toe is about the area where the pedal bone would penetrate the sole in severe rotation and some of the laminae look quite stretched from what I can see.


----------



## amandap (26 May 2014)

I am sorry if I have upset you Skint1 and I hope your mare is doing a bit better.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (27 May 2014)

I used this but the blue one not the green and sprayed with milton once a week, they sell it in robinsons if you've got one near you

http://www.lifedatalabs.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=37&Itemid=218


----------



## sunleychops (27 May 2014)

NOISYGIRL said:



			I used this but the blue one not the green and sprayed with milton once a week, they sell it in robinsons if you've got one near you

http://www.lifedatalabs.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=37&Itemid=218

Click to expand...


Both have been discontinued now and replaced by this:

http://www.stromsholm.co.uk/farriers-finish-by-life-data-labs-473ml-6697-p.asp


----------



## NOISYGIRL (28 May 2014)

Ah ok, good to know


----------



## ester (28 May 2014)

I was thinking about this foot last night sorry! It seems to me to be very very flat (and I'm rather used to flat feet) so I am not suprised she is struggling a bit, are all her others the same/always been like that? I too would be a little concerned about the possible under pedal bone bruising - Depending on how thick the soles are I'd think she might be quite susceptible to further bruising if left without a shoes. I suppose I'd want to start with diet, and given her age a cushings test too OP.


----------



## skint1 (30 May 2014)

_HP_ said:



			Has your vet/farrier ruled out laminitis and rotation?
The dark area between the point of the frog and the toe is about the area where the pedal bone would penetrate the sole in severe rotation and some of the laminae look quite stretched from what I can see.
		
Click to expand...

Neither of them have said anything about that.  I shall ask the question 



amandap said:



			I am sorry if I have upset you Skint1 and I hope your mare is doing a bit better.
		
Click to expand...

You haven't upset me at all, I really appreciate you taking the time and sharing your expertise, I am upset with myself. 

My mare was improving, seemed "sound" in the field, and only marginally footy on concrete.  Farrier came out Monday, seemed ok about everything, said to give it a few days and then he would see about putting a shoe on, but not nailing it on, he's going to do what she had last year when she lost a big chunk of foot, (other front) where they made what I can only describe is a cast made of vet wrap type stuff  that acts a shoe. 

Anyway, she was stabled for a bit during the heavy rain we had this week, turned her back out and now she is really lame again. I have spoken to farrier just now, I have to bring her in over the weekend on box rest, he and the vet will speak on Monday and one or both will come out.  I will ask if they're concerned about the pedal bone, and say that I am concerned about it, and also request Cushings test. 




ester said:



			I was thinking about this foot last night sorry! It seems to me to be very very flat (and I'm rather used to flat feet) so I am not suprised she is struggling a bit, are all her others the same/always been like that? I too would be a little concerned about the possible under pedal bone bruising - Depending on how thick the soles are I'd think she might be quite susceptible to further bruising if left without a shoes. I suppose I'd want to start with diet, and given her age a cushings test too OP.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Ester, both her front feet are flat like that, the back ones are flat but not quite so bad. Previous owners have told me she needs restricted grazing in Spring, I've owned her a couple of years now and do restrict her.  Her current diet is Formula4Feet, Hi  Fi Lite and a bit of Fast Fibre. 

To protect the foot whilst without a shoe  I have made her a boot for turn out to protect her foot. Includes (optional) poultice,  2 nappies, vet wrap, Gorilla Tape, a bit of carpet, vet wrap, gorilla tape, it's kept it clean and dry as it can given the weather, but sadly I have just been told to box rest her. Luckily my yard mates are going to bring their horses in in shifts to keep her company and my daughter's horse will stay in overnight with her. 



chrisritch said:



			Both have been discontinued now and replaced by this:

http://www.stromsholm.co.uk/farriers-finish-by-life-data-labs-473ml-6697-p.asp

Click to expand...

Thanks both!


----------



## Micky (30 May 2014)

Try adding either ( or both, wont harm) spirulina and linseed, and  thunderbrooks base mix to normal chop/feed, worked wonders for my lads feet, separated white line, poor hoof quality, he has improved no end on base mix and linseed ( micronised), tightened up those hooves, even farrier commented on how good they are... and he is PPID ( cushings) positive...


----------



## amandap (30 May 2014)

skint1 said:



			You haven't upset me at all, I really appreciate you taking the time and sharing your expertise, I am upset with myself.
		
Click to expand...

I am relieved and bless you, many of us have been there. x

The Cushings test is a very good idea and in the mean time I would treat her as an acute laminitic with her response to the grazing. The hoof wraps are also a great idea and can even be used with pads or other sole protection.


----------



## skint1 (30 May 2014)

Micky said:



			Try adding either ( or both, wont harm) spirulina and linseed, and  thunderbrooks base mix to normal chop/feed, worked wonders for my lads feet, separated white line, poor hoof quality, he has improved no end on base mix and linseed ( micronised), tightened up those hooves, even farrier commented on how good they are... and he is PPID ( cushings) positive...
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! I have bought some Linseed oil  just the other day as it happens, for this mare and my other horse to take their turmeric with.  I shall look into the Thunderbrooks feeds




amandap said:



			I am relieved and bless you, many of us have been there. x

The Cushings test is a very good idea and in the mean time I would treat her as an acute laminitic with her response to the grazing. The hoof wraps are also a great idea and can even be used with pads or other sole protection.
		
Click to expand...

I will do.  I was so anxious not to box rest her to stop her from being upset and she seemed fine in her pen until the other day when she went back in there after the rain, I am so worried that I have done the wrong thing, should've box rested her from the beginning, they aren't meant to move about if their pedal bone is compromised.

What will happen to her if something is wrong with her pedal bone?  Will she recover? 

When I got to yard this evening to bring her and my daughter's horse in she looked almost sound in her pen, she walked to meet me, but once I had her walking up to her stable it was clear she was quite lame, not afraid to walk or anything but head bobbing lame.  I re-poulticed her foot, it seems like she has soft bits around the edge of her foot.


----------



## Micky (31 May 2014)

If you have a good farrier, you can sort the pedal bone...dont feel guilty! Take a look at the  laminitis site and from there, there is a faceboook link, ask Andrea Jones about pedal bone etc, she will help you .


----------



## _HP_ (31 May 2014)

http://www.thelaminitissite.org/

Have a read of this OP...scroll down to find the link to their Facebook page...EMS,Cushings and laminitis UK Facebook group. Chat to the ladies there. They are very knowledgeable and helpful 
Pedal bone rotation is usually treatable with correct treatment from your vet (X-rays) and farrier (correct trim)....IF it turns out to be that.
I too would be treating her as laminitis until your vet gets to see her.
Good luck


----------



## Micky (31 May 2014)

As said above!!


----------



## STRIKER (31 May 2014)

Tub foot in milton sterile solution, and keep feet trimmed, its the wet weather thats causing it and foot care


----------



## skint1 (31 May 2014)

Thanks Striker, I've been doing that too since last week, she's got a bit impatient with me about it. She's very unhappy on box rest, even with a friend in for company,  my heart is breaking for her


----------



## amandap (1 June 2014)

Is the tubbing for an abscess or wld? I wouldn't use milton daily for abscess or wld in a soak. I would do a soak weekly (milton) or follow cleantrax instructions if for wld.

You need to wait for the X Ray results before a plan what to do. Many horses have recovered from sinking and/or rotation with the right support and diet.

Is there a sand school or grass free area with good footing or even a way of covering the grass in her pen (old carpet or similar) she could be turned out in wearing pads? I would add some gut support to her diet while she is stressed.

I also wanted to say that I am not really an expert (with expertise) but an owner who has learned through experience and research.


----------



## skint1 (2 June 2014)

The farrier and vet are now coming on Wednesday afternoon, this was the soonest we could correlate schedules.  
I can't turn her out in the school because people use it all the time.


I could set her up with a pen outside her stable if I got the permission of everyone it will effect but I am  frightened that if this is not purely  WLD and there's something amiss with her pedal bone or something  then stomping about on concrete  is not going to help. Similarly, I am scared to  turn her out in her pen, I don't have anything to cover the grass, there's not much grass in her pen (it's in the treeline) but maybe enough to set her back if it is severe laminitis. 

The little bit of walking I have seen her do, she seems more comfortable, but I think I have lost all objectivity to be honest.


----------



## amandap (6 June 2014)

You have to manage her the best you can, ignore my ideas if unworkable.

How did things go on Wednesday? I so hope there is a plan and you and your horse are feeling better. x


----------



## throughtheforest (6 June 2014)

Hi OP, having read through your thread I wish you the best of luck with everything. I have no experience of WLD but I am concerned that my boy might have this. He has a slight gap between sole and hoof wall, however my farrier has never mentioned this or expressed any concern. I noticed because it's only in his 2 hinds that his hooves look like this and he is just having a second abscess in the other hind. My other pony does not have these either.
I've had a vet and farrier look at his hooves and no one has ever expressed any concern, so maybe I'm overreacting and it's just another abscess due to the wet ground and that is it. I am thinking of getting a second opinion from another farrier.


----------



## deb_l222 (6 June 2014)

Is it just the mud and muck that triggers the lameness?  If so this sounds exactly like my boy.  He would stay perfectly sound for weeks and weeks at a time but only if the fields were dry. 

Proper white line disease, as in infected laminae is unlikely to heal itself while ever the horse is bearing weight on the hoof as the split just continues to track up the hoof.  What you think is an abscess is actually infected laminae separating from the pedal bone. 

I am, hand on heart, not just saying this off the top of my head.  I've had two years of mis-diagnosis, prattling about, ridiculous amounts of poulticing and the horse going through severe pain every time he went lame. 

All is now well though with a short stay in vet hospital to cut right back to healthy hoof and he's merrily paddling in all the spring mud again, which is nothing short of a miracle.  The downside is, due to all the pratting about we had, he now has some necrosis in the pedal bone due to the repeated infections. 

Sorry this is a bit of an essay but I think you really need a specialist referral to a vet who sees this type of thing day in day out.


----------



## skint1 (12 June 2014)

Hi all, sorry to take so long to catch up with this thread. I wanted to thank you all for your advice and support. Last Wednesday whilst farrier and vet were there  my daughter's horse went lame too (stone bruise, apparently also has poor, thin soles)  I got a bit down about the mouth and couldn't marshall my thoughts properly, and tbh I am still not sure if the right things have been done.   

The mare has been treated with Cleantrax, shod and is  sound, I will be taking her for a short ride for the first time tonight, my vet has promised me that if there are any further issues they will consider ex-rays and testing for Cushings but they felt at this stage it was not needed. I don't know what I think about that.


Debs- I didn't ask about hospital referrals, but it sounds as though I should have.


----------



## amandap (12 June 2014)

I'm so glad she is comfortable.  Have a hug.

All I can suggest is to take your time and research all you can about hooves, healthy and unhealthy etc. Pete Ramey's website is a great place to start and the book Feet first by Nic Barker and Sarah Braithwaite. It is well worth looking at diet as both horses are having problems. If testing grazing and hay is out look at the balancers based on average UK grass/hay deficiencies such as Forage Plus and Pro Earth (ebay). Both are very helpful if you need advice.


----------

